# Aion F2P - Wie siehts auf den deutschen Servern aus?



## Dietrich (3. März 2012)

Kann jemand bitte einen kurzen Überblick über die Lage auf den deutschen Servern geben?
Welchen sollte man wählen /  meiden? Wie sind die Fraktionsverhältnisse?


Gruß ^^


----------



## Skortex (3. März 2012)

Moin,
aus der Sicht eines Neueinsteigers mit Erfahrung würd ich sagen, dass es am besten ist wenn man auf dem neuen Realm startet: Vehalla.
Weil die Verhältnisse ; sowie die AH-Preise neugewürfelt werden, die alten Server sind nun mal den unregelmäßigen Handel gewohnt und daher ( aus meiner Sicht) Einsteiger-unfreundlicher.
Der Realm ist gut besucht und voller Neuzugänge die das allgemeine Spielgeschehen beeinflussen werden.

Die Frage nach dem Fraktionsverhältnis stößt bei mir immer sauer auf, ist halt ne blöde Frage, spiele die Seite welche dich anspricht, was würde ein eventuelles ungleichgewicht für dich ausmachen? 
Dieses "Join the winnerteam" (damit meine ich nicht Dich persönlich)-denken ist nervig und Jede/r sollte die Fraktion wählen, welche Sie/Ihn persönlich anspricht und nicht den Spielspass an den Erfolgsaussichten festmachen.

@TE Wenn du einen Überblick über die Lage der DE-Server haben möchtest, würde ich dir einfach vorschlagen selbst nachzusehen. Kostet nichts.

Soll nicht böse gemeint sein, aber verstehe den Zweck dieses Beitrags nicht, wenn man selbst die Möglichkeit hat sich für Lau zu informieren. 
Einfach selber aktiv werden, was bringen Dir die Meinungen von Irgendwen, wenn du dir stattdessen ein eigenes Bild machen könntest?

Grüße


----------



## Geige (4. März 2012)

Kann nur sagen, dass ich jedem Neueinsteiger nur Vehalla empfehlen kann.
Massig Spieler (Zum Teil echt 10 Bereiche offen und überall Leute), gute Klima und viel Spaß


----------



## xxhajoxx (4. März 2012)

Geige schrieb:


> Kann nur sagen, dass ich jedem Neueinsteiger nur Vehalla empfehlen kann.
> Massig Spieler (Zum Teil echt 10 Bereiche offen und überall Leute), gute Klima und viel Spaß



Gutes Klima? Was auf dem neuen im 3er gespammt wird ist ja schrecklich. Ich war früher auch aktiver Aion Spieler aber da ging es noch was da heute geflamed wird ist kaum auszuhalten^^ Folglich hab ich den 3er auch nur an wenn ich Gruppe suche oder Hilfe brauche. Ich rede hier von den Elyos übrigens. Die Leute die man so trifft in Gruppen sind allerdings bisher alle voll in Ordnung gewesen.


----------



## Azddel (4. März 2012)

Jo. Sehe ich ähnlich. Den 3er Chat sollte man tunlichst - zumindest in Gedanken - ausblenden. Nicht nur, dass dort geflamet wird wie die wilde Kuh, auch Fremdschämen ist standardmäßig inklusive.

Ansonsten ist es rappelvoll. Und was mich, der ich seit fast 2 Jahren mal wieder reinschaue, sehr wundert und positiv überrascht hat, ist die Levelgeschwindigkeit und die Questfülle. Da wird man teilweise sogar erschlagen mit Aufträgen.


----------



## Geige (4. März 2012)

Naja ein wenige Brachlandchat gehört zu "Release" auch dazu, das ist ganz normal 
und gibt sich mit der Zeit auch zu 100% wieder!


----------



## Mayestic (4. März 2012)

Also ich finde es als Starter recht ungemütlich in Aion. Daher war ein Goldpaket ganz schnell Pflicht für mich. 

Nur 150 Rohstoffe pro Tag ernten zu dürfen ist nicht lustig.
Äther ist wenigsten unbegrenzt dafür aber mit BOT-Abfrage bei der man einen 6 stelligen Code eintippen muss während man am ernten ist bzw fliegt.

Als Starter kannst du keinen privaten Shop eröffnen und in keinem privaten Shop etwas kaufen.
Als Starter kannst du im AH nichts kaufen oder verkaufen, noch nichtmals reinschaun kannst du wie beim privaten Shop übrigens auch.

Ab Level 10 kann man wenigstens Spieler die nicht auf der Freundesliste stehn anflüstern. 
Mitspammen im /3 kann man als Starter nicht. 

Veteran sollte man schon sein wenn man spielen will und soweit ich das erzählt bekommt habe ( aber reine Spekulation nehm ich an weil ich konnte diesbezüglich nix lesen ) musste man Aion dafür vor dem 27.2.12 schon aboniert haben oder zumindest einmalig ein Goldpaket gekauft haben. 

Goldpakete kosten 10€ das Stück oder können im Spiel selbst gegen Kinah von anderen Spielern gekauft werden. Preise sehr variabel. 
Bei uns auf Balder kosten sie derzeit um die 20.000.000 Kinah. Vorgestern noch das doppelte 
Aber bei uns im AH ist generell alles sehr teuer weil alle alten Spieler sehr viel Kinah haben.


----------



## Lintflas (4. März 2012)

Wie meine Vorredner bereits schrieben, ist Vehalla der beste Server für Neueinsteiger.
Und über Spieler-Mangel kann man sich dort absolut nicht beklagen. Auf Vehalla ist viel mehr los als auf den meisten WoW-Servern.


----------



## Sinistryx (5. März 2012)

Also, ich kann auch nur für Verhalla sprechen, aber da ist schon was los.
Dadurch, dass ja jeder neu anfangen muss, keiner wirklich gute Kinah-Vorräe hat etc. sind die Preise human und allgemein die Gebiete gut gefüllt (auch wenn das machmal stören kann, wenn man mal wieder "Töte X Mobs"-Quests hat^^).
Leider muss ich sagen, dass der Starter-Account massive Nachteile egenüber Veteranen/Gold-Acc hat.
Angefangen bei den 150 Einheiten pro tag, dem Nicht-Nutzen des /3er-Chats (der am Anfang total lustig war, da verdammt viele Engländer dachten, das sei der neue englische Server), keine Handelfunktion (weder Privatshop, noch AH), das Legionslager nicht nutzen darf, etc. pp.
Sobald ich meinen Account mal validieren kann (Ja, das ist auch ein schönes... Nebeneffekt) werd ich mir ein Goldpack leisten.

Vorteile sind aber überwiegend. Die Flut an Spielern auf Verhalla ist riesig und man hat keine probleme z.B. für die ganzen Krall-Quests eine Grp zu finden.


----------



## Matixyz (8. April 2013)

Hallo,

obwohl der Post schon ein Jahr alt ist, möchte ich diesen rauskramen um erneut zu fragen, wie es auf den Servern aussieht.

Nach langer Aion Pause möchte ich wieder reinschauen. Macht es denn noch Spass nach den ganzen Updates?

Vielen Dank
Mati


----------



## Ephilio (15. Mai 2013)

Zocke zwar erst seit Anfang Februar Aion (Elyos, auf Thor) aber dort ist immer was los. Den 3er kannst du auf jedem Server ausblenden, dort wird eh nur Mist geschrieben. Einfach nen extra Chatfenster aufmachen und bei Bedarf ausblenden ;-)

Egal ob PvP oder PvE, es wird sich schon was finden. Goldpakete sind momentan relativ teuer (ca. 22kk)... 

Empfehlenswert wäre ein Templer, Kleriker oder Kantor. So gut wie immer Mangelware :-)

LG,
Ephi


----------



## Bascho (17. August 2013)

Die Server sind alle sehr gut gefüllt.
Und mit 4.0 werden es bestimmt noch mehr.


----------

